# Für eine Weile kein Next-Gen für The Witcher 3!



## Andrej (31. März 2022)

Die Veröffentlichung von The Witcher 3 für die PS5- und Xbox-Serie wird aufgrund eines Bruchs der Beziehungen mit der russischen Sabre Interactive unterbrochen. Nachrichten:





						Релиз The Witcher 3 для PS5 и Xbox Series сорван из-за разрыва отношений с российской Saber Interactive
					

Разработка обновлённой The Witcher 3 осложняется. Версия для консолей нового поколения теперь выйдет «когда-нибудь». CD Projekt RED не хочет сотрудничать с российской Saber Interactive




					ixbt.games
				




Die Quelle ist unser Insider. Ich denke, eine offizielle Erklärung wird bald folgen (es scheint, dass sie es nicht machen wollten).

Das russische Unternehmen macht das Projekt seit 2 Jahren, die Veröffentlichung war für September 2022 geplant. Aber man trennte sich von ihnen - weil sie Russen sind. Die Polen haben alle Entwicklungen für sich genommen und versuchen jetzt, es selbst herauszufinden. Und dieser Prozess ist sehr langsam. CD Projekt RED selbst hatte zuvor noch nicht an einer Next-Gen-Version von The Witcher gearbeitet.

 Nicht nur die Spieler, die das zweite Jahr in Folge nicht das bekommen, was ihnen versprochen wurde, können CDRP jetzt Fragen stellen. Fragen können auch von Investoren gestellt werden, die kürzlich von der Ankündigung eines „neuen Hexers“ über die Ohren geschlagen wurden. Die Investoren haben vergessen, ein kleines Detail mitzuteilen, dass die Hauptgewinnquelle des Unternehmens für 2022 gestrichen wird.

(Übersetzt mit Google Übersetzer - kein Bock es selbst zu machen)


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Das russische Unternehmen


"Saber Interactive Incorporated ist ein US-amerikanisches Entwicklungsstudio für Videospiele, mit Sitz in Maplewood, New Jersey."





						Saber Interactive – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



Ich kann leider auf die schnelle nichts darüber finden ob überhaupt das Büro in St.Petersburg für W3 HD zuständig war. (unwahrscheinlich ist es aber tatsächlich nicht)


----------



## Andrej (31. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Saber Interactive Incorporated ist ein US-amerikanisches Entwicklungsstudio für Videospiele, mit Sitz in Maplewood, New Jersey."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenne mich damit selbst nicht aus. Aber die Jungs von iXBT games aus Weißrussland habe es halt berichtet und ich wollte es mal teilen. 

ps. Es ist ein russisches Studio, dass in den USA registriert ist -  wie fast alle russischen Spielestudios, sind auch sie im Ausland registriert. Das Hauptstudio ist in St. Petersburg.


----------



## Rollora (7. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Saber Interactive Incorporated ist ein US-amerikanisches Entwicklungsstudio für Videospiele, mit Sitz in Maplewood, New Jersey."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Andrej schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich damit selbst nicht aus. Aber die Jungs von iXBT games aus Weißrussland habe es halt berichtet und ich wollte es mal teilen.
> 
> ps. Es ist ein russisches Studio, dass in den USA registriert ist -  wie fast alle russischen Spielestudios, sind auch sie im Ausland registriert. Das Hauptstudio ist in St. Petersburg.



Also die englische Wiki ist hier - wie immer -etwas ausführlicher


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saber_Interactive.
		


In St Petersburg gegründet und von dort aus massivst expandiert.
"Das" Studio gibts hier quasi nicht, die haben mehr als 20 Studios Weltweit
Sie gehören zur Embracer-Group




__





						Embracer Group - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Und hier wirds mir dann irgendwie auch selbst zu undurchsichtig und langweilig 
Also: Kann schon sein, dass Teile davon in Belarus oder Russland entwickelt wurden.


----------



## Andrej (7. April 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Also die englische Wiki ist hier - wie immer -etwas ausführlicher
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saber_Interactive.
> ...


Problem ist, dass viele Spieleentwickler ihre Spiele von Saber Interactive auf andere Plattformen haben portieren lassen. Und das Hauptstudio, das dafür verantwortlich gewesen sein soll, ihren Sitz in St. Petersburg hatte.
Das Studio hat The Witcher 3 auf die Switch portiert und Cyberpunk auf die neuen Konsolen. Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob CDPR überhaupt das Know-How und die Ressourcen hat, um The Witcher 3 auf die neuen Konsolen zu portieren und ob sie es bis September schaffen?!


----------



## Andrej (13. April 2022)

BÄM!!!

Nun ist es offiziell, dass es kein Witcher 3 für Next Gen geben wird im September und vielleicht überhaupt! Und ich war der erste im deutschen Sprachraum, der diese Information schon vor 2 Wochen geteilt habe! Und ihr wolltet mit nicht glauben!









						Breaking: The Witcher 3-Upgrade für PS5 und Xbox Series verschoben
					

Eigentlich sollte die PS5- und Xbox Series X/S-Version von The Witcher 3 schon fast in den Startlöchern stehen, nun hat CDPR den Release jedoch...




					www.gamepro.de
				











						The Witcher 3: Release für PS5 und Xbox Series X/S zum Jahresende
					

Die Next-Gen-Versionen von The Witcher 3 verzögern sich, da CD Projekt Red die Entwicklung nun in Eigenregie übernimmt!




					www.eurogamer.de
				




ps. Wer russisch kann und sich für die Spieleindustrie interessiert sollte diesen Kanal abonnieren!
Die Jungs als Belarus, haben oftmals eine kontroverse Meinung zu vielen Spielen und Themen drum rum!


			https://www.youtube.com/c/iXBTgames


----------

